# Whats your dream loft?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I'm just wondering how much a loft pictured in this video would roughly cost? (Just fantasizing about having this big of a set up in the future some day haha) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzvdOdHllw

I probably wouldn't want it to be exactly the same. But I like the idea of the aviary running the entire length on the front, and the landing board/trap idea. 

This loft is only a flying loft for young birds (its a one loft race loft I believe). But I would want mine to have 2 sections for young birds (all the birds would enter through 1 shared landing board/trap though. And I'd want 2 sections for OBs (on the double widowhood system). One for hens and one for cocks. The OB's would also have a shared landing board and trap.

I like the grated floor in this loft as well. Only thing I'd change is have a clear roof on the side that gets the most sun, and probably wouldn't have the whole front of the loft as wire. Maybe half of it. But the aviary would run the entire length.


How much do you think a loft similar to the one in the video would cost?

Also, post pictures of your dream lofts. Big or small (but I like big  )


This would only be a flying loft. The breeding loft would be separate.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

That would be nice a loft


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed! Maybe not as many birds as were shown in the video but I liked the general layout of the loft. It's big, functional, effective, yet pretty simple as far as constructing it goes.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea that was too many birds for me to handle lol... maybe 15-25 pairs and like 40 birds that fly etc...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I really want to have a nice production facility going. I want 30-40 breeding pairs, 200 young birds a year, and around 100 birds on the OB team. 

So my max would be 400 birds, which wouldn't be hard to manage with a loft that big.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticl...-auction-is-online-also-have-look-some-videos

This one would work


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I was going to post what Randy posted but he beat me to it!!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That is a really nice loft! I'm assuming they get people to work for them?


----------



## pigeon1977 (Nov 10, 2012)

Probably 1000.00 to 2000.00 maybe


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to have a really nice/roomy set up one day. A loft that is custom built to make it easy to clean (similar to how CBS has those box perches that don't need cleaning, and a grated floor). I'm pretty sure its CBS that has those T perches, and the wood that separates the columns of perches. Making it a "box perch" but needs no cleaning.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like a loft like Jos Thone's. Simple and easy to clean.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly I love the Janssen loft. Its built right in the attic of the house. Its always clean. No wonder they produced such great birds


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is right on.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I honestly love the outside part of this loft...I'd change the perches in the roost area a bit but it's inspired me. I don't want a lot of birds, maybe 5 breeding pairs and a few rescues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaBAUWS8TXQ


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds nice also.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Sometimes dreams are better then having it because the dreams give you goals and more.


----------

